# Really kinda stumped



## xtrucker (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi out there I am new here, But I was wondering if anyone could tell me any thing about this item, I can not find any thing on the web about it. My best guess is that it has to do with fishing and age about early 1900s but not really sure, Thanks for your help Rob


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 8, 2019)

looks like a wall decoration to me.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 8, 2019)

That is a weird thing, it's got claws!  My guess is wall decoration as well, I have a hard time imagining that it could have been anything functional.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 8, 2019)

IDK, to me it looks like an early Japanese weapon


----------



## xtrucker (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks guys I thought the same things I will try and get better pics of the triple blades as they do have markings on them as do the knifes witch is why I thought fishing as the knifes look like a kind of filet knife, and the claws are real the sheathe is made from some kind of lizard?? or small like gator ???? and the handles of the knifes are bone, But I will get better pics of it if I can, Thanks for the come back, And great holidays to you all. Rob


----------



## xtrucker (Dec 8, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> That is a weird thing, it's got claws!  My guess is wall decoration as well, I have a hard time imagining that it could have been anything functional.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 9, 2019)

It's very medieval looking! I'd pass on even hanging that on my wall.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 14, 2019)

What is the context of your finding it?


----------



## Ice (Jan 24, 2020)

That looks tribal to me.  By the look of the claws on that skin they seem to resemble a young Komodo dragon more than an alligator or crocodile.  If so, it *might* be from one of the tribes from the Indonesian islands, or something similar.

I'm curious on the context of how you discovered this.


----------



## photolith (Jan 27, 2020)

Probably a trident from Atlantis.


----------

